# bug / bogue



## papyzen

*Hola,*
 
*A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano en traducir esta frase :*
 
*il y a comme qui dirait un bug dans ce programme.*
 
*Gracias*
*papyzen*


----------



## Francisco Javier

*Hola Papy Zen , lo primero que se me ocurre ; *

*il y a comme qui dirait un bug dans ce programme.*

*Hay como quien dice un bug en este programa.*
_bug ; es un error o fallo en un programa informatico_

*Saludos*


----------



## papyzen

Merci beaucoup.

Et que signifie : como diciendo ?

Pardon ! Voici le contexte :

significa algo que no está dentro del plan pero que debe hacerse en horas aparte; como diciendo en el tiempo libre


----------



## enso

alguien me puede ayudar a la treduccion de bug , esta en este contexto!!!!


Si quelques bugs presistent merci de nous le faire savoir en nous écrivant sur notre email présent en bas de chaque page,


----------



## delieta

hola alguien me puede echar una mano con la palabra *BUG *es para el insti i no se lo que significa!! 

por favor ayudarme os lo agadecere!!

muchos besitos a todos!!!


----------



## rocstar

bug- virus (informático) ?

Rocstar


----------



## rocstar

gusano..
Rocstar


----------



## enso

muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Paquita

Un "bug" en un programa es algo que no funciona normalmente, un fallo, no es ni un virus ni un gusano ni un troyano...
Quiero decir que no es algo malintencionado, sino un fallo del que "redactó" el programa ...
Se echa de ver en tu frase, donde proponen corregirlo si se lo señalas...

EDIT Es palabra inglesa ; la pronunciamos como si se escribiera 'beugue" (!!!!!!)


----------



## lpfr

delieta said:


> hola alguien me puede echar una mano con la palabra *BUG *es para el insti i no se lo que significa!!


 
  Fuera de la informática, un "bug" es un animalito cualquiera: insecto, gusano, ciempiés, etc.
  En informática es lo que explicó Paquit&.

  Aunque ciertas comisiones han tratado de "traducirlo" al francés, lo que hicieron fue "traslatarlo" en "bogue".
  Afortunadamente esta absurdidad no prendió, y seguimos utilizando "bug". Rindamos a Cesar lo que es del Cesar, y aceptemos "bug" tal como lo imaginaron sus creadores. No creo que sea útil de tratar de traducirlo o de "translatarlo".


----------



## Paquita

lpfr said:


> ciertas comisiones han tratado de "traducirlo" al francés, lo que hicieron fue "traslatarlo" en "bogue".
> Afortunadamente esta absurdidad no prendió,.


 
Cabe explicar que "bogue" ya existe y es la cáscara con púas de la castaña....


----------



## lpfr

Paquit& said:


> Cabe explicar que "bogue" ya existe y es la cáscara con púas de la castaña....


 Sí, por eso dije que se trataba de una "translation" y no de una traducción.


----------



## eugui

alguien sabe como se traduce "BOGUE" del frances al castellano: la definicion es esta:

*BOGUE = *
**Defecto de concepción o de realización de APLICACIONES CUBIERTAS, incluyendo los elementos que componen las APLICACIONES CUBIERTAS, tal como las VERSIONES, las EDICIONES  y las MODIFICACIONES manifestándose por INCIDENTES.


es sobre un contrato de informatica...
gracias!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

*Un bogue ou bug **informatique* est une anomalie dans un programme informatique l’empêchant de fonctionner correctement.

*En español.*
Un *bug* es un error o un defecto en el software que hace que un programa funcione incorrectamente.
Puedes poner: defecto de sofware (bug).


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Como programador confirmo que se trata de un fallo en un programa, por desgracia se suele utilizar "bug", cuando debiera de utilizarse fallo.


----------



## eugui

muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## joduco

Hola alguien me podria decir que significa "Bug" informatique

MERCI


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Se usa la misma palabra en español, al menos por acá. Y se pronuncia como en inglés.
Bug = bicho, pues.
Es un defecto en un programa informático que impide que funcione correctamente.
Quitarlo se llama... debug. Incluso hay programas para eso.

Mirar aquí:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Error_de_software


----------



## galizano

La DGLFLF ( *délégation générale à la langue française et aux langues de France* ) recomienda escribirla "bogue". !Basta ya de tantas palabras inglesas!


----------

